# Riesen Problem



## aNero (8. Februar 2004)

Hi also...
Ich habe vor kurzen meine festplatte formatiert und windows xp installiert... soweit so gut... als ich jetzt ins internet kam wurde eine meldung angezeigt inder stand:

Das System wird heruntergefahren. Speichern sie alle Daten und melden Sie sich ab. Alle Änderungen die nicht gespeicher werden, gehen verloren Das Herunterfahren wurde von NT-AUTORITÄT-SYSTEM ausgelöst.

Windows mus jetzt neugestardet werden da der Dienst Remoteprozesaufruf (RPC) unerwartet beendet wurde.


diese meldung kommt immer ca. 10 minuten nach dem hochfahren des systems und giebt mir immer 1 Minute zeit bis es von allein den neustart einleitet... also was soll ich dagegen tun?


----------



## Sergo (8. Februar 2004)

Hmm,..klingt mir wie der Blaster Worm ! Da gibst so ein Tool auf der Microsoft Seite zum runterladen ! Das Problem hatte ich auch schon einmal,...


----------



## aNero (8. Februar 2004)

hm... wie heist das tool? oder hast du vieleicht gleich n link? glaub nicht das ich alzulange online bleiben kann durch diesen "%"$%"§$%


----------



## Sergo (8. Februar 2004)

wart ich such dir den link raus,.

Hier ist der Link,..speichere dir die Seite lieber ab,..und schaus dir offline an ! 
Steht alles drinnen was du zu tun hast !

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;de;833330

mfg


----------



## aNero (8. Februar 2004)

thx hoffe das es klapt...


----------



## aNero (8. Februar 2004)

Also wen ich das richtig verstanden habe meinst du das:
Kumulatives Sicherheitsupdate für Internet Explorer 6 (KB832894) oder?


----------



## Hellhunter (9. Februar 2004)

also um das ding erstmal auszuschalten und auch mit isdn den patch in ruhe runterladen zukönnen 
Start > Ausführen > shutdown -a   eintippen dann geht das für nen mom weg


----------



## aNero (10. Februar 2004)

ok thx hat gefunzt ^^


----------

